# Liquid Leather



## anTTony (Sep 2, 2007)

All I can say is what a great product! I bought the cleaner and conditioner and also the scuff master kit for my 7 year old seats, and now they look like new! The only problem I encountered with the dye, is that they had Audi silver leather on file, but this was far, far too light. I had to add LOTS of black you get with the kit to tone it down. Once I got a match though, it was great stuff! So far I have only cleaned the seats (cleaner seemed to remove shinyness and really softened the seats) and dyed it. Tomorrow I am going to put on the conditioner. Apparently this is also graet stuff!

Anyway heres some piccys:

Before:










After:










Whole seat:










I would definately recommend this stuff to anyone!!

Ant


----------



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

Where do you get this stuff :?:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Mike753TT said:


> Where do you get this stuff :?:


http://www.liquidleather.com/


----------



## acidrainy (May 28, 2008)

Forgot to ask: Did you need additional paint for the mixing? Or did everything come in the kit?


----------



## anTTony (Sep 2, 2007)

everything is included in kit mate.


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

Smells good too, feels like getting into a brand new car.

Did you follow the tips such as microwave hot towel (cleaning) and putting heated seats on (absorbs moisturiser) cause they look great?


----------



## anTTony (Sep 2, 2007)

I used the nail brush technique to stir in cleaner, and the heaters and seat heaters on to absorb conditioner. Didnt try the hot towel trick though.

The neighbours already think I have OCD, so dont want to add fuel to the fire!!!  :lol:


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

anTTony said:


> The only problem I encountered with the dye, is that they had Audi silver leather on file, but this was far, far too light. I had to add LOTS of black you get with the kit to tone it down. Once I got a match though, it was great stuff!
> Anyway heres some piccys:
> 
> Before:
> ...


Ok, am i missing something and being really really dim, but.........

You dont have silver leather seats do you? Might this explain the colour matching issue at all :?

This is silver leather


----------



## anTTony (Sep 2, 2007)

No, it was me being dim. I just assumed I had silver, but put grey/silver on the order form. I didnt realise there were two similar colours 

It was all good tho, as I just toned the colour down with the included black toner and got a perfect match with a bit of playing around!  :lol:


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

didn't think they had silver on file, if they do now I'm gonna get some; just didn't want to send off a headrest or cut off any trim for them to match. Live and learn !


----------

